
Which python framework are you using for your projects? - eposts

======
jward
I use Django. For the most part it does the heavy lifting and then gets out of
my way and lets me code. Another large factor I really like is the peace of
mind knowing that it actually works in production environments and isn't
impossible to scale. Also, their documentation rocks.

The only other one I've really checked out is web.py. It has a much more raw
feel to it. I'd probably switch to it if for some reason Django started
getting in my way a lot.

------
eposts
Don't want to start another language war :). Just want to see what others here
are using and why?

Sorry if your are a ROR(or...) fan.

